# Rig Trip Jan 23-24



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Talked to my buddy Tuesday and we looked at the weather and decided to give it a try. Got a promising report from Chris V, so we were for sure going to load up on some Tuna. We got to Destin around Noon, crossed the mid bay bridge and it was glass. Got the boat, loaded her up and away we went. After blanking on bait we cleared the pass around 3 and headed south. It was glass out there, one of the best rides out we have ever had. Wasn't too cold either. There was a lot of life on our way out, saw some nice yellowfin jump, and lots of birds working small blackfins. Couldn't get a bite, they were all keyed up on small small bait. We got to Petronius around 7 and I was marking good fish from 2-400 feet. Started bringing hefty blackfin over the rail immediately. Picked up 8 or so in less than an hour. Then we headed to Marlin, same thing, marking good fish at 2-400. More blackfin, then we had a really good bite, then after 15 minutes or so,we boat a 60 or so lb yellowfin. Work the rig a little longer then off to Horn Mt. When we got there, I have never seen marks this thick on my sounder. It was blacked out from 350-600 ft. Started chunking and could not raise the fish. Got some blackfin on jigs but after several hours we called it and got some sleep. 

Yesterday we pulled wahoo baits along the Steps and Elbow, we worked that temp break we saw on Hilton's. Did not get a knock down. But we crossed a ton of life. Small tuna and small bait. But nothing feeding on the little tuna. The wind picked up after 10 and we got knocked around pretty good. We called the trip and pulled through Destin pass at 12:30.

Whe the dust settled we had 10 hefty blackfin, and 4 yellow, 3 small and one decent size. Great trip for January.

Michael


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report, thanks for posting.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet sounds fun


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report! I was planning on going Wed-Thurs but I decided not to because of questionable forecast....went out 12 or so miles Thurs morning for some bottom bumping and decided I had made the right move, it was rough and windy. I need the weather and my schedule to align so I can bring a fishbox home like yours!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad it paid off! It's always hit and miss this time of yr. 

I couldn't swing an overnighter this week so I just murdered more triggerfish before work yesterday.

I'm sending you a pm


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Next time you find tuna keying on small baits try trolling straws. Any kind of straw works, just cut the straw large enough to cover the hook and troll it behind the boat. I've caught all kinds of fish on straws, from bluefish to yellowfin. If you are having trouble keeping the bait in the water, either a trolling weight about 6-12 ft above the straw or a small split shot tucked under the straw can usually keep it in the water. Anyways nice trip, love to eat fresh tuna and I'm not too picky-blackfin, yellowfin, whatever


----------

